

I won't troll IE - varalaaru
http://i-wont-troll-ie.com

======
xt
What about trolling people that reaches for JavaScript to center text? :-)

~~~
mappu
Vertical centering usually requires weird hacks (either you know the height in
advance and use negative margin, or use tables / display:table)

The part that annoyed me is the vertical centering is not preserved on window
resize.

~~~
davezatch
It can be done with flexbox now[1]. Which IE11 also supports[2] :)

[1][http://css-tricks.com/centering-css-complete-
guide/#center-v...](http://css-tricks.com/centering-css-complete-
guide/#center-vertically)
[2][http://caniuse.com/#feat=flexbox](http://caniuse.com/#feat=flexbox)

------
ars
Am I missing something? Why did this get even a single vote?

~~~
__david__
Beats me. Looking at the source doesn't help much. "I won't troll IE...
because it's about time that I stopped."

"Trolling" doesn't even seem to make sense in this context. Have they been
riling up IE by insulting it or intentionally playing dumb?

Seems dumb to flag this, but it's times like this that I _do_ wish HN had a
downvote on stories.

------
hudo
I don't get it. It looks and works the same in Chrome and IE.

People really don't have better things to do...

------
Jeunen
In Chrome I get comic sans and in IE I get a cursive font. Is that the joke?

------
politician
Check the meta tags.

~~~
xt
Sorry, I don't understand

~~~
ghuntley

        <head>
            <title>I won't troll Internet Explorer anymore..</title>
            <meta charset="utf-8">
            <meta name="description" content="..because it's about time that I stopped.">

~~~
ars
And?

I still don't get it.

